# Chevy Beretta Pace Car



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Here's how I defile a model of the AMT Beretta GTU kit. Well, it was the only one I found that had the right wheels and body treatments, so I just had to use this kit. Anyway, I cut the roof off and made it into a targa top. I added the turbo charger to the 2.8 liter engine (after all, it's gotta go quickly since it's a pace car). I created the hard boot cover for the body out of styrene. I also created full decals using Photoshop and Illustrator. Hope you enjoy this:


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Nice conversion. I'd forgotten about the Beretta Pace cars. Looks good.


----------



## ChevyIndyFan (May 7, 2020)

That is killer! Is it for sale, lol


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

nice build


----------

